# Alternative to Clipper Oil?



## horselovinguy

If you are clipping and need oil for the blades then...you can use kerosene in a coffee can a few inches deep, dip carefully the blades with the machine running. It will flush the dirt & debris from the blades, lubricate and cool them. Wipe them dry on a towel before using them again on the horses coat.

If you are doing maintenance to the clipper I would not use anything but clipper oil, possibly sewing machine oil as those parts also need special type of oil....

I _would _suggest you contact the manufacturer if you are unable to purchase the correct oil. 
They will tell you a substitute to use or have available for purchase what they recommend used with their equipment..


----------



## Saddlebag

I've used 3in1 oil for years on both clipper and sewing machine. The clippers are 20yrs old and the sewing machine has many many miles on it.


----------



## Ninamebo

Not sure if I'm brave enough to try kerosene, but do you think baby oil or Wd40 might work?


----------



## horselovinguy

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

*NO, No, no.....

*Never baby oil!

And I would not use WD40 either.

If you aren't brave enough to use kerosene you would though use WD40???? 

Or baby oil????

Not I.... 

_I would not ever suggest something I have not done, still do and use to another...it will not harm your blades or machine if used as described...

_I know you don't know me and I respect that you are cautious...but please, if you are going to use something and "aren't brave" then _only_ use what you should be using by manufacturers recommendations,_ no substitutions...._


----------



## Ninamebo

Woot woot! Okay okay, I understand your point, deep breath. A simple "no, those two won't work" would have sufficed, thank you. It would have been much more helpful to get an explanation as to why they wouldn't work than a rant on my lack of knowledge in the subject. Like, those oils aren't light, coolants, etc. 

I did a bit more research on my own and discovered this out. I also read more about the kerosene tip. Thanks for your help in leading me to that search. But, if you had never heard of dipping blades in kerosene then running it against your own horse, I doubt you wouldn't be a little apprehensive the first time it was mentioned too. 

I was able to come by some oil yesterday, but I like posting these types of questions simply to broaden my knowledge and get a feel for how others are doing things, or not doing things. It could be a lifesaver in a pinch. Thanks for the informative posts Saddlebag, horselovinguy.


----------



## waresbear

WD40 does work and I have used it for years.


----------



## PrivatePilot

x2 WD40. It works fine, it's cheap, and it's not going to hurt your horse (or you) in any way. My own barber has used WD40 on all his electric razors for as long as I can remember, and he's been cutting my hair for over 30 years...and I'm pretty sure he still has the same clippers he was using 30 years ago.. 

Don't over complicate something simple - there's nothing magical or particularly special about "clipper oil" except it's price.


----------



## Ninamebo

^that was my thoughts. I haven't had any of my own for years and have just been going along borrowing some from fellow barn friends ( I don't clipper too often) but I have loads of WD in my garage so I figured that or something of the like would work.


----------



## Foxhunter

When I started clipping there was no such thing as clipper oil. 3 in 1 was used and works fine. I use WD40 to clear the hair from the blades.

I have also used the kerosene to wash the blades with but have had a few horses allergic to it even though it was wiped off.


----------



## ZaneyZanne123

I also use WD 40 while clipping but then again I dont body clip and only trim so my clippers dont get that hot. I have used Kerosene in the past also. I only "oil" when I store the clippers after I clean them. I use 3 in one oil. I have had the clippers for years and blades last a long time before needing sharpened.


----------



## horselovinguy

Well... guess I learned something new...:wink:

I was told *not* to use WD40 as it is _"to thin"_ and won't give enough protection to the blades and machine.

And I would _never_ even contemplate baby oil...

If you're going to spend the money though for "oil"... why not just purchase what the manufacturer specifies to ensure optimum working conditions...
and if using what is "hanging" around the house...choose carefully!

Good luck with your machine.

I stand corrected.


----------



## Foxhunter

I use WD40 only on the blades to wash the hair out and 3in1 into the oil part of the machine. 

My clippers have lasted for at least 20 years, blades are good for many clips before they need sharpening and I was doing a lot of clipping, sometimes eight full clips a day, six days a week!

The reason I do not use the manufacturers oil is because it comes in little containers and works out jolly expensive when you are doing as many horses as I was.


----------



## walkinthewalk

Saddlebag said:


> I've used 3in1 oil for years on both clipper and sewing machine. The clippers are 20yrs old and the sewing machine has many many miles on it.


Ditto^^^^ 3N1, *3N1, 3N1*

3-IN-ONE Oil Corrosion Protection | Stop Rust, Lubricate & Protect

WalMart, any drug store, Lowe's, Home Depot, any hardware store.


----------



## Fahntasia

< hairdresser here, use the cooling spray when clipping and the oil to lubricate once done with the clip. I also recommend a blade wash for after clipping. So in this order: 










Then blade wash, then oil, 3 drops, one on each end and one in the middle, start you clipper for 30 secs, shut off and store. My clippers are worth 600$ I use this stuff on them while cutting hair, and I blade wash once a week.


----------



## SlideStop

A few years ago there was a guy using kerosene to oil the blades. Well, that caught on fire and we almost had a HUGE barn fire. Probably one of the scariest moments of my life. Whatever you pick I'd make sure it was MADE for lubricating clippers. Your working with flammable material and you need to be careful!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ZaneyZanne123

SlideStop said:


> A few years ago there was a guy using kerosene to oil the blades. Well, that caught on fire and we almost had a HUGE barn fire. Probably one of the scariest moments of my life. Whatever you pick I'd make sure it was MADE for lubricating clippers. Your working with flammable material and you need to be careful!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Geesh those clippers must have been hotter than Haites itself to catch on fire like that.


----------



## SlideStop

ZaneyZanne123 said:


> Geesh those clippers must have been hotter than Haites itself to catch on fire like that.


 Idk exactly what happened, but the bucket caught fire. We were very very close to being in deep doo doo. Luckily there was a fire extinguisher less then 10 feet from where it happened
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ninamebo

Very lucky! I've seen some barns with fire extinguishers that look like something out of the stone age- have no clue how that safety hazard gets overlooked. I guess when I first heard of using kerosene that sort of image is what came to my mind. 

I have both WD and 3 in 1 laying around my garage and clipped him the other day, they worked like a charm.


----------



## ZaneyZanne123

Good thing a fire extinguisher was there. I have been to to many barns with either extinguishers that were to small to do any good if anything happened or never maintenanced or non exsistance.


----------

